# THM Store



## HMF (Dec 8, 2017)

The store is opem, with a few branded items of THM merchandise. Check it out!


----------



## RandyM (Dec 8, 2017)

Cool! Thanks. I like your timing.


----------



## dlane (Dec 8, 2017)

Ok where is it ?, I'm not finding it anywhere.


----------



## David S (Dec 8, 2017)

Right at the top of this forum beside your name on the left is the THM store button.

David


----------



## dlane (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks, on this iPad it was hiding behind an arrow.


----------



## derf (Dec 9, 2017)

I was expecting to see some branded shop aprons....


----------



## David S (Dec 9, 2017)

derf said:


> I was expecting to see some branded shop aprons....



That is a great idea.

David


----------



## barnett (Dec 9, 2017)

I would be up for an apron too !


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 9, 2017)

At there rate ill need China apron prices.


----------



## dlane (Dec 9, 2017)

Are the brands screen printed or are they embroidered


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice--except a Tshirt without a pocket is worthless


----------



## kvt (Dec 9, 2017)

I agree need pockets.


----------



## dlane (Dec 9, 2017)

Where were the shirts made? By what co., fabric thread count ? Printed or embroidered ?. They could get pricey.


----------



## David S (Dec 10, 2017)

Oh yes, another vote for pockets.  My wife finds it difficult finding short sleeved shirts for me with a pocket.

David


----------



## kvt (Dec 10, 2017)

Wife knows better than to purchase shirts without pocket on them for me, ( unless she wants to wear it).


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 10, 2017)

dlane said:


> Where were the shirts made? By what co., fabric thread count ? Printed or embroidered ?. They could get pricey.



Cafepress has been around a long time and has plenty of reviews out there.


----------



## HMF (Dec 19, 2017)

Aprons?

Like this:

http://www.cafepress.com/thmstore/15138383


----------

